
Research reveals de-identified patient data can be re-identified - Sevrene
http://newsroom.melbourne.edu/news/research-reveals-de-identified-patient-data-can-be-re-identified
======
will_hughes
I think that this article[1] (written by the researchers themselves) gives a
better overview of the paper and context.

The important context is that there's legislation being discussed at the
moment that would criminalise re-identification of published government
data[2]. This link provides the important context that this legislation would
only achieve a silencing of researchers, rather than actual protections.

[1] [https://pursuit.unimelb.edu.au/articles/the-simple-
process-o...](https://pursuit.unimelb.edu.au/articles/the-simple-process-of-
re-identifying-patients-in-public-health-records)

[2]
[https://www.attorneygeneral.gov.au/Mediareleases/Pages/2016/...](https://www.attorneygeneral.gov.au/Mediareleases/Pages/2016/ThirdQuarter/Amendment-
to-the-Privacy-Act-to-further-protect-de-identified-data.aspx)

------
Sevrene
Research for those interested:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.05627](https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.05627)

